# IBS Treatments



## Guest (Nov 14, 2003)

A friend sent these to me and I thought them worth posting: http://my.webmd.com/content/article/76/90102.htm http://my.webmd.com/content/article/75/89843.htm


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Hi Evie.The first is from the mind body digestive center in NY. http://www.mindbodydigestive.com The second link is about the study http://www.mindbodydigestive.com/research_treatment_3.html They have been using a multi approach for quite some time now, they also have a lot of good info on their site.They were also very kind in linking my site and Mike's to their links.







I have talk to Dr Gerson on the phone, before and he is very nice.Him and his wife are the team.They use to be part of this bb even, but unfortuneatly it did not take off.The second link has been posted here already, but thanks for posting it again.







Hope your doing well.I hope your friend is doing well also.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2003)

That's good news, Shawn. When it comes down to it, we are whole persons needing whole person care. I thought one of the links might have been posted before, but I wasn't sure. That's why I didn't deposit any of the actual text here on the post. I'm sorry I don't have time to check everything out all the time, but you know how busy my schedule is too.Sounds like you're on top of things, as usual. I am doing pretty well, still have a few "moments" now and then, but overall doing much much better. My emotions no longer rule my life. That's a great feeling!







I will pass on your good wishes to my friend...







All the best







Evie


----------

